# Nationwide Rate Cuts, Near 50% , BUT $12/hr Minimum - Uber Man Video



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

.95 cents for Atlanta yay baby


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

I wasted 11:20 of my life on this.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I think the dude in the video is actually crying. Haha


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Watched him read an email, and talk about how he has faith in Uber, as they try to bankrupt us all.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


>


Faith isn't needed in this instance. Basic math will tell you this is NOT a positive change for the drivers.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Faith isn't needed in this instance. Basic math will tell you this is NOT a positive change for the drivers.


Well, there's nothing else to do, but drive and see.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I wasted 11:20 of my life on this.


Awe you gave me 11 mins of your life, thanks!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Cooluberdriver said:


> I think the dude in the video is actually crying. Haha


Yeah, tears everywhere.... Uber has provided one hell of a life for my family, and myself. No complaints here, yet! HA! Haters are necessary, you let me know I'm doing something right.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah, tears everywhere.... Uber has provided one hell of a life for my family, and myself. No complaints here, yet! HA! Haters are necessary, you let me know I'm doing something right.


How much do you make off your YouTube videos, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Randy...sorry...you have such a sad face...it reminds me of my 4 year old son's. I've unfortunately lost faith in Uber back in October 2 rates cuts ago. Ubermath just doesn't add up. Now I play the system, find the best place and time to make the most money. Otherwise I dont' accept any ride. Guarantees only last until they have enough new drivers who are not used to the old price to replace the quitting old drivers. I am now anticipating a cut in my area. But I've narrowed down so much where and when I drive that once this cuts into it. It's gonna be goodbye for me.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Well, there's nothing else to do, but drive and see.


Have fun in your deceased earning! It would appear you don't understand your true expense of driving. With that reduced rate you will not be able to properly maintain your car. You will have to double your driving to which adds to your vehicle costs of driving. Wake up!! Uber does not give a damn about you!!


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


>


I would like to point out a very important point you missed.
You said that:

"_because they cut the rate by 50% you will have to take
twice as many rides to make the same income."
_
*This is only true if by "income" you mean "gross deposit"
But if by "income" you mean "net profit" then you will have to take way more rides
then double.
Remember your "cost per mile" is the same so your "net profit cut" per mile is way more then 50%
I would argue it's more like 100% and at that rate you can drive a million miles per day*
_*and still lose money.*

_


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

lol...going to actually watch this guys next few videos


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Goober said:


> lol...going to actually watch this guys next few videos


Why bother watching his video, wasting your data! He evidently does not get it.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

The madness is setting in:


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Typical Uber Probz, drug selling ex-wives, no heat with children, etc.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

This was a losing proposition at $1.20/mile and now $.75... good luck w/that


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

12/hr is bullshit. I would not drive for that shitty guarantee


----------



## benites (Sep 14, 2014)

.95 a mile, Miami!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank God that Fuber also lowered rates in Oklahoma City.


----------



## Lee56 (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Watched him read an email we all got and talk about how he has faith in Uber, as they try to bankrupt us all.


He drinking the koolaid. Stockholm syndrome is a *****


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Have fun in your deceased earning! It would appear you don't understand your true expense of driving. With that reduced rate you will not be able to properly maintain your car. You will have to double your driving to which adds to your vehicle costs of driving. Wake up!! Uber does not give a damn about you!!


I don't understand the expense?? LOL.. I've been here for 15 months, and my car is maintained to very strict standards. I assure you, I've got this lol. Thanks though.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How much do you make off your YouTube videos, if you don't mind me asking?


A few hundred a month, and growing with my subscriber base.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Another issue:

For many drivers the ratio of paid miles to unpaid miles is close to 1:1. So even though I have an abnormally low cost of operating my vehicle, at $0.26/mile, I need to double that since I drive 1 extra mile for every paid mile. So my cost per mile is actually $0.52 per paid mile.

After Uber's 20%, I would take $0.60/paid mile. That's a measly four cents per mile driven that I take home. $0.04 profit per mile.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Goober said:


> Typical Uber Probz, drug selling ex-wives, no heat with children, etc.


Emphasis on ex wife, and her children. My kids live very well.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

I'll update in a week or two, and we will see how it all works out. Time will tell.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Well, there's nothing else to do, but drive and see.


Are you kidding me? You can't 'see' without going through the motions? If I told you that if you put a .38 to your head and pulled the trigger it would make you dead, would you have to try it to 'see?' That mentality is exactly what Uber is counting on. People not being able to 'SEE.' At least until they're out of gas, out of money, and out of hope. That's not Uber's concern...next. You 'see?'


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

When he said " this is the video you have all been waiting for" I actually thought he was going to say something useful. Damm, fooled again


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Why bother watching his video, wasting your data! He evidently does not get it.


He will get it, eventually. Everyone will, eventually. It's the ones that have to learn the hard way that Uber is counting on. They're out there, in the millions probably.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

suewho said:


> When he said " this is the video you have all been waiting for" I actually thought he was going to say something useful. Damm, fooled again


Yeah, I wasn't 'waiting for' someone to read me an email, and tell me about how he 'has faith' in Uber. I was suspect of the company from day one, but I was going to give them a fair shot, and I did. They turned out to be much more corrupt than I could have ever imagined. If they see the drivers are making any profit, then they see it as an opportunity to make even more for Uber. The last cuts took any profit that may have been in it. I was gonna quit after it went to $1.15/mile here, but after the reduction to $0.70, it was immediate. They may have well said, "We're not gonna pay the drivers anything for riding our passengers, but you can do it at your expense." It's the same difference, just about.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Awe you gave me 11 mins of your life, thanks!


I didn't give you shit. I invested my time thinking you may have something to contribute. I was wrong. At least you 'have faith' in Uber. Dude, when will you get it?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> A few hundred a month, and growing with my subscriber base.


I can see how it would be worth it for you. You have an entirely separate income stream from this.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I wasted 11:20 of my life on this.


Not me,because I didn't watch one second.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I can see how it would be worth it for you. You have an entirely separate income stream from this.


Yeah, that $300 a month goes a LONG way lol. I don't count my YT content as part of Uber. I've posted my payouts on here over, and over, and over again. This past Thursday my payout was $1062. Uber On!


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I didn't give you shit. I invested my time thinking you may have something to contribute. I was wrong. At least you 'have faith' in Uber. Dude, when will you get it?


You gave it to me, get over it lol. I took 11 minutes of your life.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Yeah, that $300 a month goes a LONG way lol. I don't count my YT content as part of Uber. I've posted my payouts on here over, and over, and over again. This past Thursday my payout was $1062. Uber On!


I won't hate you for that. I do wish your videos were a little more thorough and two-sides, since I did watch some of them when I initially began applying for uber.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I won't hate you for that. I do wish your videos were a little more thorough and two-sides, since I did watch some of them when I initially began applying for uber.


My videos are from my perspective. Uber has, and continues to support my life. If that changes, I'll be sure to post the flip side. I post the truth, which is that Uber works for me.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> He will get it, eventually. Everyone will, eventually. It's the ones that have to learn the hard way that Uber is counting on. They're out there, in the millions probably.


Some people see the leaves on the trees move in the wind, others see the leaves on the trees move and think that causes the wind


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

I was going to suggest you keep a copy of that email for the whole guarantee period. Noticed a typo(?) In the lasr line of the second paragraph. ?.4 trips/hr. Knowing uber as I do, personally I would clarify that. JMHO


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> My videos are from my perspective. Uber has, and continues to support my life. If that changes, I'll be sure to post the flip side. I post the truth, which is that Uber works for me.


Your video was (11) minutes of nothing. You read an email, show a couple of printed pages, and was at a loss for words most of the time. Oh, can't forgot, you have faith in Uber, you spent a few minutes making that point. Not everyone should try to be a YouTube star. You've made your point.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Your video was (11) minutes of nothing. You read an email, show a couple of printed pages, and was at a loss for words most of the time. Oh, can't forgot, you have faith in Uber, you spent a few minutes making that point. Not everyone should try to be a YouTube star. You've made your point.


Awe, not trying to be a star, but I'm pushing 3K subscribers, plus $300/mo in payments, over 1.2M views. I'd say, most people love me, with the exception being youuberpeoplesuck.net  I post my videos here, just to get a laugh, and see how many posts I can generate from a single 11min video.  Life is good.


----------



## LiveTheDream (Aug 15, 2014)

Randy, just remember that the hourly "guarantee" is gross fares (before Uber's cut). That $12/hr is really only $9.60/hr for the driver (and that's before taking the driver's operating costs into account).


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

LiveTheDream said:


> Randy, just remember that the hourly "guarantee" is gross fares (before Uber's cut). That $12/hr is really only $9.60/hr for the driver (and that's before taking the driver's operating costs into account).


I understand that. But, on the flip side, during the "dead" times where I am typically just idling and wasting gas, I should still be making $ for my time. Instead of making nothing until the next run. So long as I met the 1/hr avg . The IRS offers a decent deduction, which really helps offset taxes. It's something I'm going to keep doing, and I'll see where it goes. Uber has made me great $ over the last 15 months, I'm willing to keep pushing on.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> You gave it to me, get over it lol. I took 11 minutes of your life.


You make these boring, crappy videos and defend Uber at every turn because you thought you'd make a bunch of money riding on their coattails. Uber sucks, your videos suck, and you'll have to get a real job. I guess it sucks. Little hint - you have to have quality content to gain an audience. A bumbling buffoon isn't entertaining, or enlightening.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I understand that. But, on the flip side, during the "dead" times where I am typically just idling and wasting gas, I should still be making $ for my time. Instead of making nothing until the next run. So long as I met the 1/hr avg . The IRS offers a decent deduction, which really helps offset taxes. It's something I'm going to keep doing, and I'll see where it goes. Uber has made me great $ over the last 15 months, I'm willing to keep pushing on.


It will all be ****ing 'dead times' overall, don't you get it? I understand being desperate, but if things are that bad, go do fast food, or maybe get a job at Walmart or something, even just temporarily. There's no shame in any job, well, Uber, but even Walmart is much, much better than Uber. I don't wanna see anyone down, but invest in yourself by not letting Uber exploit you like that. If everyone had a little self-respect and refused to let themselves be treated that way, guess what, Uber wouldn't be able to get away with this shit. Sadly, people that think like you are part of the problem.

_*
"Uber has made me great $ over the last 15 months, I'm willing to keep pushing on."
*_
Do you think maybe that was part of their plan? Do you understand how crazy your thinking is? Is there a point where you won't_*, 'keep pushing on?'*_


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Uber has made me great $ over the last 15 months,


You need to give yourself more credit. Uber did not make you. You made Uber work for you.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Awe, not trying to be a star, but I'm pushing 3K subscribers, plus $300/mo in payments, over 1.2M views. I'd say, most people love me, with the exception being youuberpeoplesuck.net  I post my videos here, just to get a laugh, and see how many posts I can generate from a single 11min video.  Life is good.


I bet I could do a video of me shoving my thumb up my ass and get more views, but I do have a little self-respect though. Your videos suck, sorry. Quality content - get it. $300/month, really? Wow, you are a star. Walmart, McDonald's, I'll give you a reference. Just don't tell them about the videos, trust me.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I bet I could do a video of me shoving my thumb up my ass and get more views, but I do have a little self-respect though. Your videos suck, sorry. Quality content - get it. $300/month, really? Wow, you are a star. Walmart, McDonald's, I'll give you a reference. Just don't tell them about the videos, trust me.


You got it wrong. First it was a few hundred then it was three hundred.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Just_in said:


> You need to give yourself more credit. Uber did not make you. You made Uber work for you.


He's starting to see now what Uber's plans really were. These fare reductions weren't because business needed a boost, or the fares were too expensive, we all know that. They hit this guy with a dose of their Uber-reality, and it's ruined his business, and his goofy YouTube thing also.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> He's starting to see now what Uber's plans really were. These fare reductions weren't because business needed a boost, or the fares were too expensive, we all know that. They hit this guy with a dose of their Uber-reality, and it's ruined his business, and his goofy YouTube thing also.


I'm RUINED!!!! NOOOoooooooooooooo haha


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

This forum is here for my entertainment, period.


----------



## Icybluedge (Oct 30, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


>


----------



## Icybluedge (Oct 30, 2014)

I knew there was a trick to this "average" thing. Daily vs weekly makes a negative difference to me because of the hours I drive which on some days may be less than 1 trip per hour.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> I understand that. But, on the flip side, during the "dead" times where I am typically just idling and wasting gas, I should still be making $ for my time. Instead of making nothing until the next run. So long as I met the 1/hr avg . The IRS offers a decent deduction, which really helps offset taxes. It's something I'm going to keep doing, and I'll see where it goes. Uber has made me great $ over the last 15 months, I'm willing to keep pushing on.


They've drastically reduced the most money you can make, as you point out, and they haven't cut their take. I've never trusted their guarantees -- you're guaranteed to fight for them via multiple emails and wasted time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> I would like to point out a very important point you missed.
> You said that:
> 
> "_because they cut the rate by 50% you will have to take
> ...


I guess the only answer is to strive for a million-five miles a day then.  We'll beat Uber at their own game. I'm always thinking.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LiveTheDream said:


> Randy, just remember that the hourly "guarantee" is gross fares (before Uber's cut). That $12/hr is really only $9.60/hr for the driver (and that's before taking the driver's operating costs into account).


Actually it's a maximum of $8.80 at a 1.0 trips per hour average.

And will be less based on the trips per hour average above 1.0.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

uberX driver has to rely on Uber pinging over that one last ride to get that guarantee-clinching ride to push driver into $guarantee$ territory ... knowing the way Uber operates, and travASS colonDick being a wizard computer engineer, who's to say he won't figure out algorithms within the system to avoid feeding you that final guarantee clincher .. you could sit for hours waiting for it .. and the computer algorithm will be saying Not for You Little One


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> He's starting to see now what Uber's plans really were. These fare reductions weren't because business needed a boost, or the fares were too expensive, we all know that. They hit this guy with a dose of their Uber-reality, and it's ruined his business, and his goofy YouTube thing also.


He's been leading drivers down the Uber cornhole path for months.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

He might want to consider re-naming his youtube site to "How To Form A Lynchmob For Yourself" after he gets enough misled pissed off drivers signed up.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> He might want to consider re-naming his youtube site to "How To Form A Lynchmob For Yourself" after he gets enough misled pissed off drivers signed up.


I've said it on here before - I truly believe with all the people he's really! irritating, dude needs to be looking over his shoulder. There's people out there that will behead you if you're the 'wrong' religion. Does he think he can try to financially ruin everyone that just tries to work for him, and never have repercussions? I think him and I grew up in vastly different ways. I also think he didn't get beat-up enough (or ever) as a kid. A good ass-whooping tends to get you back in line if you get too big for your britches, as my grandma use to say.

On the brighter side - if the worst(?) happens, it may spawn the 'Uber Hearse' division of Uber.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

Well, if someone out there wants to try to give me that ass whoopin, bring it!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Well, if someone out there wants to try to give me that ass whoopin, bring it!


I watched your videos before I enrolled. You definitely try to look on the bright side most of the time which is commendable, but I think that your using uber to drive your youtube income. Can't blame you for that but folks should know ubers capacity in this, that is to say you're not making much money from uber, but on account of uber. Folks, ...like it or not, one way or another he's making uber work for him.


----------



## Randy Shear (Jul 25, 2014)

josolo said:


> I watched your videos before I enrolled. You definitely try to look on the bright side most of the time which is commendable, but I think that your using uber to drive your youtube income. Can't blame you for that but folks should know ubers capacity in this, that is to say you're not making much money from uber, but on account of uber. Folks, ...like it or not, one way or another he's making uber work for him.


Thanks for the comment. Uber does "drive" the YT channel. But saying I don't make much from Uber is wrong. I don't make much from YT. NYE I made $1062 for that week, last week payout was $450, this week payout should be over $650.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Well, if someone out there wants to try to give me that ass whoopin, bring it!


Keep it single file, and wait your turn. You'll all get a shot.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

josolo said:


> I watched your videos before I enrolled. You definitely try to look on the bright side most of the time which is commendable, but I think that your using uber to drive your youtube income. Can't blame you for that but folks should know ubers capacity in this, that is to say you're not making much money from uber, but on account of uber. Folks, ...like it or not, one way or another he's making uber work for him.


Thinking of making a few videos of my own. I'll share them here.


----------



## Prentiss (Aug 18, 2014)

I just love the cab drivers on here. "I did't watch one second of it" If you didn't watch the video than why are you even posting? Face it your just here to spread hate! Im sure if you just set back and shut up Uber will eventually ruin itself . I can understand your hate towards uber. They come in with lower rates and give people a choice between setting in your outdated stinky cab and have to pay with cash half the time because your system is outdated. Im feeling your pain! But don't sweat it ubers greed will destroy them. Then again maybe not im sure their are some people out their willing to do this for just about anything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Another issue:
> 
> For many drivers the ratio of paid miles to unpaid miles is close to 1:1. So even though I have an abnormally low cost of operating my vehicle, at $0.26/mile, I need to double that since I drive 1 extra mile for every paid mile. So my cost per mile is actually $0.52 per paid mile.
> 
> After Uber's 20%, I would take $0.60/paid mile. That's a measly four cents per mile driven that I take home. $0.04 profit per mile.


Well then you'd need to drive at 181.25 miles/hour with no downtime to make minimum wage. But you have to load pax. So let's say 200 mph to give some wiggle room. Oh but then your gas mileage probably would go down and your costs would go up. So you'd have to drive even faster, but....yeah, I'm not sure this is quite feasible. And you WOULD be more likely to get tickets and get in accidents even if the gas mileage/mph trade off worked out. So...probably not worth it?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Thanks for the comment. Uber does "drive" the YT channel. But saying I don't make much from Uber is wrong. I don't make much from YT. NYE I made $1062 for that week, last week payout was $450, this week payout should be over $650.


$450? So, you're just 'very' part time?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Randy Shear said:


> Well, if someone out there wants to try to give me that ass whoopin, bring it!


If you were in my area it would be in the dark, from behind, with a baseball bat to the leg. You'd never know who hit ya.


----------

